# The Red-Canyon-Bridge



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello, 
here is a picture from my trestle. 








This bridges is build with parts from http://www.gartenbahnparts.com/eshop/. 
There you can buy brigdges and cars. 
The trestle ist 1,80 m (6 foot)long and 0,60 m (2 foot)high. 
Best regards 
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


B-E-A-utiful curved trestle and bridge! One of the best I've seen. Can you post a pic of your trestle and bridge abutments? 

You should put a photo in the photo contest!


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

That is really wonderful!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

_AWESOME TRESTLE AND BRIDGE!!!_ Oooooh.....I wish I had one of those on _my_ railway!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, outstanding work. Very believable. Thanks posting the picture.


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello, 
Can you post a pic of your trestle and bridge abutments? 



Yes, I can  




























see you 

Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a sucker for wood bridges and that is a nice one! Congratulations I bet you had fun with that one.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice, Hans-Jürgen!!! 
The details and the abutments are very well done!!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Hans, 

Great looking bridge and trestle you have there. Very nice work. 

chuckger


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, rusty rails! Jerry


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

All I can say is ... outstanding!! 
Best, Ted


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic, Hans-Jürgen! 
If you could post even more pics and details, I (and others, I'm sure) would really appreciate it. 

Well done! 
Matt


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! I really like the stone abutment, how is that constructed?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

really good! 
how long did you need to build it?


----------

